# Might sound stupid, but I know other people are going through a similar problem...



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

So, this might sound stupid, but hear me out.

I fish 6-8 days a month on a boat and wade fish during the week when I can. As such, I'm constantly washing fishing clothes etc. because fishing is a dirty habit in more ways than one.

I am also pretty protective of my skin etc. so that way I can fish more and won't look like I'm 85 by the time I'm 30. No offense to anyone who is 85!

Has anyone found a sunscreen that won't stain all fishing clothes pink and orange and will keep me protected from the sun? I know all my clothes will eventually get destroyed, but I'd rather have it done by a cool fishing story rather than SPF 50.

Right now I'm rocking that Coppertone Sport Waterproof. I never get burnt up, but it's hella bad on my threads.

Also, being a young guy living by myself, laundry is a task that has not been mastered...

Let me know!!

-Jappy


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

JappyFish said:


> So, this might sound stupid, but hear me out.
> 
> I fish 6-8 days a month on a boat and wade fish during the week when I can. As such, I'm constantly washing fishing clothes etc. because fishing is a dirty habit in more ways than one.
> 
> ...


I use bullfrog mosquito coast. It's spf 36 and bug repellant in 1 clear spray.


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

How is it on clothes? 

Someone told me that Zinc works because it doesn't react with the Iron in tap water.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I long ago decided that protective clothing was far superior to any form of sunscreen... Wish I'd learned that sooner since charter boat mates in the early seventies never used any form of sun protection at all (no shirt -just cutoffs and sunglasses... )

Even though I wear long sleeve shirts and trousers along with sun gloves and Buff - I also use a really good quality sunscreen and put it even before my shirt each mornings. My skin just doesn't put up with most sunscreens though so I had to go to an "oil-free" version. A side benefit was that the sunscreen no longer stained my shirts.... The stuff I'm using is by Neutrogena (your wife or girlfriend will know about it, since it's marketed to women as not allergenic...).


----------



## mangoman (Dec 1, 2011)

lemaymiami said:


> I long ago decided that protective clothing was far superior to any form of sunscreen... Wish I'd learned that sooner since charter boat mates in the early seventies never used any form of sun protection at all (no shirt -just cutoffs and sunglasses... )
> 
> Even though I wear long sleeve shirts and trousers along with sun gloves and Buff - I also use a really good quality sunscreen and put it even before my shirt each mornings. My skin just doesn't put up with most sunscreens though so I had to go to an "oil-free" version. A side benefit was that the sunscreen no longer stained my shirts.... The stuff I'm using is by Neutrogena (your wife or girlfriend will know about it, since it's marketed to women as not allergenic...).


X2 on the Neutrogena ultra sheer dry touch sunblock.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

JappyFish said:


> How is it on clothes?
> 
> Someone told me that Zinc works because it doesn't react with the Iron in tap water.


I've never noticed anything and I've been using it for about 10 years. I use it in the woods too because it's better than any other bug spray I've tried. The only thing I wish it had was vanilla so it'd work better on gnats (but that might affect how it works on other bugs. Who knows?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

mangoman said:


> X2 on the Neutrogena ultra sheer dry touch sunblock.


X3 on Neutrogena that's what I use along with long every thing


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

My favorite all time sunsreen is Sunblockers SPF 30 which blocks like 50+ but still lets you tan. However, it's more expensive and you have to order it instead of running into a store to pick some up. So it's harder to come by. But it doesn't stain, oil free, lass a long time, has convenient towelettes in a pouch. No smell and it doesn't effect my flyline if it get's on it.

Anyways, Its the best stuff to avoid getting sun burn.

http://www.skinblockers.com/

They also have "Swamp Juice in the same convenient towelette paks. Non-Deed and is what I use in the Glades, along with non scented baby oil if the no-see-ums are bad.

2nd favorite is the Neutrogena which sometimes I find it at a discount in "Big Lots." I can also find L'oreal, which is my 3rd favorite if I can't find the Neutrogena.v

No matter what you use for sunscreen or bug stuff, make sure you wash your hands with enironmentally friendly (preferably non scented) hand soap to get it everything off your hands and fingers. I also go a step further and scrub my hands with bottom sand to further remove any smells and chemicals off my hand before I touch any flies or fly line. Nothing will turn a fish off faster than the smell of sunscreen or bug stuff.


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

pt448 said:


> I've never noticed anything and I've been using it for about 10 years. I use it in the woods too because it's better than any other bug spray I've tried. The only thing I wish it had was vanilla so it'd work better on gnats (but that might affect how it works on other bugs. Who knows?


So I definitely spent a summer down in LA while working for Fish and Wildlife. Pure Vanilla Extract is hard to find during the summer. They would mix a third water, a third vanilla, and a third listerine in a small pocket squirt bottle to keep the Bull Gnats off. Those crazy Cajuns, it works though for sure. Makes you smell like a manly cupcake and it can freshen your breath if you're up for it.

Tried it on the no see ums down here but they are relentless.


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

Also, does that flavor of Neutrogena come in a lotion?

I have no future career as a graffiti artist...


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

x4.5 on the Neutrogena. They make it all the way up to SPF 100 now. Put it on, AND let it dry BEFORE you go out in the morning. Wash your hands with soap after you put it on. If you wait until you're half burnt and sweating it gets diluted and doesn't work as well. Wear long sleeves, sun gloves, hat, HooRag, long pants, socks (& shoes). Get a big straw hat to wear over your regular cap while your fishing when its not too windy.

Be careful not to get the sunscreen on the rubber cushions on your sunglasses else the rubber will come off. You can glue it back on with super glue, but you will have to wait overnight for it to dry, else your eyes will burn from the glue fumes.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

sleeves over sunscreen anyday...
sunscreen gets in your eyes, hands, on your tackle etc. 
never use it....


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Ocean Potion used to be the bomb, but they changed their formula and now it leaves a greasy coating on your skin. Neutrogena is what I use now - the face formula is really good and their new spray doesn't leave a film or stain clothes.


----------



## pt448 (Mar 22, 2014)

JappyFish said:


> So I definitely spent a summer down in LA while working for Fish and Wildlife. Pure Vanilla Extract is hard to find during the summer. They would mix a third water, a third vanilla, and a third listerine in a small pocket squirt bottle to keep the Bull Gnats off. Those crazy Cajuns, it works though for sure. Makes you smell like a manly cupcake and it can freshen your breath if you're up for it.
> 
> Tried it on the no see ums down here but they are relentless.


That's better than that Victoria Secret stuff that has the old lady wondering if you _really _went fishing. I'm a have to try that concoction. We definitely tend to be very resourceful down here.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

MariettaMike said:


> x4.5 on the Neutrogena. They make it all the way up to SPF 100 now.


Does a flannel shirt come out?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

KnotHome said:


> Does a flannel shirt come out?


no, it's cotton.


----------



## ashotwell (Mar 22, 2013)

Started using Bull Frog years ago when deployed to desert. I get good coverage and I haven't noticed any stains. I also will echo the comments above about protective clothing. Long sleeved shirts, wide brimmed hats, finger gloves. Wish we were as smart back in the 70's.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

JappyFish said:


> So I definitely spent a summer down in LA while working for Fish and Wildlife. Pure Vanilla Extract is hard to find during the summer. They would mix a third water, a third vanilla, and a third listerine in a small pocket squirt bottle to keep the Bull Gnats off. Those crazy Cajuns, it works though for sure. Makes you smell like a manly cupcake and it can freshen your breath if you're up for it.
> 
> Tried it on the no see ums down here but they are relentless.


Unscented babyoil


----------



## Bosun (Mar 11, 2016)

Sun Bum! Best sunscreen Ive ever used. I mostly find it in surf shops.

They make small face sticks that look like little deodorant sticks. I always keep one in my pocket and then wear a longsleeve sunshirt. There is a company called FreeFly that makes bamboo sun shirts and buffs. Very light, comfortable stuff.


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

Awesome stuff guys. Yea, I have buddies who literally get fried and enjoy it. To me it looks painful.

My response is that I would rather catch fish all weekend while being fully covered than get toasted the first day and be miserable.

I'll let y'all know the results, it sounds like the Neutrogena sauce is a good one so Ill do that. I think I have a bottle of zinc oxide around somewhere so I'm gonna try that too. It's just a pain to get off.


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

Dude look into BLUE LIZARD sunscreen!!! Get the "Sensative" version bottle, I discovered it when I crewed on Parasail boats for the last 5 years and it works great, sticks to you well and doesn't have a bunch of gnarly chems in it!~!! Also dig the Sun-BUM!!!


----------



## saltydg0089 (Apr 15, 2013)

X2 on Blue Lizard


----------



## K3anderson (Jan 23, 2013)

I only use Blue Lizard. Its the only one that doesnt burn my eyeballs out.


----------



## txmm10 (Feb 14, 2016)

Wife bought me this to try and so far I love it. I really like the fact that it's in a stick form like deodorant. Keeps it off your hand, but you do need a mirror in order to keep form missing any spots. No clothing stains so far.


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

JappyFish said:


> Also, being a young guy living by myself, laundry is a task that has not been mastered...
> -Jappy


Do like the rest of us, get married, give away half your net worth and find a woman who likes to cook and clean!

X 6 on the Neutrogena - they make a Baby Face formula too that works great.


----------



## TGlidden (May 24, 2013)

SmartShield SPF 30 gel


----------



## JappyFish (Mar 1, 2014)

Is this the same stuff?

Blue Lizard Australian Sunscreen, Sensitive SPF 30+, 5-Ounce

They also have a baby version. I didn't know if it was any better...

Blue Lizard Australian SUNSCREEN SPF 30+, Baby, SPF 30+, 8.75-Ounces


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

K3anderson said:


> I only use Blue Lizard. Its the only one that doesnt burn my eyeballs out.


LOL


----------

